# Kelp meal and AC



## Catahoula (Apr 13, 2012)

For those who feeds kelp meal to goats, what other minerals do you also feed? Do you mix it in with other mineral or feeds? or do you free feed it separately? Would free feeding it along with goat mineral (ie, Manna Pro goat mineral) be redundant? Would you still put out salt?  
As for AC, can I sprinkle some on top of mineral or kelp? Should I have a separate dish for it or mix in water? If mix in water, how much do I put in??? per gal of water? 

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 13, 2012)

I have one of those 2 dish mineral feeders. I put kelp in one side and mineral in the other. Then they can choose which one they want to eat. Others may have their opinion but I'm finding that the kelp and the mineral are doing my goats good.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 14, 2012)

We also have one of the 2 dish mineral feeders. We put kelp in one side and Vitaferm mineral in the other. When I first put it out the does ate all the kelp for a couple of days. Now they only eat a little every once in a while. I also have a horse in that pasture so there is a plain salt block out there as well. The horse can't get to the goat mineral or kelp so I know it's the goats eating it.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 14, 2012)

Can I jump in and ask WHERE ARE YA'LL GETTING YOUR KELP FROM?  No one around here actually has the stuff, got to order it....so, can I inquire as to where is the best source?  Just curious....been wanting to add it to our "routine" and all....


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 14, 2012)

I get mine from Ohio Earth Food in Ohio.  http://www.ohioearthfood.com/2index.htm

Luckily I can drive there and pick it up. But they do ship it too.


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I get mine from Ohio Earth Food in Ohio.  http://www.ohioearthfood.com/2index.htm
> 
> Luckily I can drive there and pick it up. But they do ship it too.


That a where I get mine, there right across the field from me. 

Chris


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 14, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Can I jump in and ask WHERE ARE YA'LL GETTING YOUR KELP FROM?  No one around here actually has the stuff, got to order it....so, can I inquire as to where is the best source?  Just curious....been wanting to add it to our "routine" and all....


I am ordering it from CA. http://www.modestomilling.com/  It is the most reasonable so far...even with shipping. 50lbs for $47ish and $27 for UPS.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 14, 2012)

I buy my poultry and goat feed from an independent feed store.  He will order anything special that I want and kelp and flax seed are two items that he gets in for me.  If you have a dealer such as this, and not a chain store, ask them and see what they can do.
Kelp meal roughly costs me $50-$55 for 50#.

My personal opinion about this food supplement is that it is a great way to supplement your goats with chelated minerals and amino acids.  While many goats will turn their noses up to goat minerals, I've not ever had one of my goats turn down kelp meal.  For me, it's an essential to have on hand and feed regularly.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 14, 2012)

Bless my little feed store...that poor old fella just looked at me crazy...like I was feeding SUSHI to the goats here!  LOL  Thanks guys! (and gals and such  )

I'll be ordering it soon


----------



## Renegade (Apr 15, 2012)

I get mine from Hoegger goat supply. They're only 20 minutes from me.

Donna


----------

